# TOTB3 Videos



## GrahamM (Oct 27, 2003)

RK Tuning R32 GTR Video 1
RK Tuning R32 GTR Video 2
RK Tuning R32 GTR Video 3
Rocket Ronnie
CRD Supra on the handling track 

More later :smokin:

New Videos below

RK Tuning R32 GTR Vs Rocket Ronnie
Cossie Vs Viper
Mk1 Golf
CRD Supra Vs Supra
Loud Scooby


----------



## RonS (Dec 14, 2001)

Excellent Graham  :smokin:

RonS


----------



## GTR-PERFORMANCE (Jun 16, 2004)

Was at TOTB3 with sum m8s the thing we couldnt understand is how cum crd got to run as there cars aint road legal? 

they made a nice mess of the scooby anyway  

nice vids of the RK TUNING R32 btw  

will try and get my vids on soon aswell.


----------



## GrahamM (Oct 27, 2003)

New videos added.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

My video's will be posted up later in the week - many thanks to RonS for offering to host them ...


----------



## richgill (Aug 2, 2004)

so all cars are meant to be road legal for totb then??yes.so in theory that scooby should be banned as its illegally loud for the road and wouldnt pass an mot!!lol
does this also mean that you can remove the cat?


rich


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I thought that golf used a 20v Audi Quattro engine .. and wasn't a twin engine car ? (that's how it used to be ... and it certainly sounded Audi Quattro like).


----------



## richgill (Aug 2, 2004)

yes its single engined and 4wd!!its the blue mk3 one that got 2 vr6 turbo in it!


rich


----------



## Green (Sep 29, 2003)

Great work by Ron, good to see the 32 still delivering the goods.


----------



## Green (Sep 29, 2003)

Lol ive just seen the 3rd vid, Rover Gsi Turbo, I wonder if hes a legend on his own forum. "He just pipped me at the post"


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

graham what programme did u use mate to compress and awesome quality

cheers


----------



## GrahamM (Oct 27, 2003)

Daz said:


> I thought that golf used a 20v Audi Quattro engine .. and wasn't a twin engine car ? (that's how it used to be ... and it certainly sounded Audi Quattro like).


I assumed it was, filename edited now.


----------



## GrahamM (Oct 27, 2003)

moses said:


> graham what programme did u use mate to compress and awesome quality
> 
> cheers


I used Windows Movie Maker 2 for editing and Windows Media Encoder 9, both available for free download. 384x288 resolution and 600kbps bitrate for video and 48kbps mono audio.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

No worries Graham .. just thought i'd check.

Great video's as usual mate ... i best get my ass into gear when I get back from Birmingham this week and get my footage done.


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

thats mate its cool 


cheers


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Superb vids, thanks for sharing.


----------



## pimp1911 (Aug 1, 2004)

You guys have all the fun. Sigghh from the States.


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

just watched the RK skyline!!, sounds like a jet fighter engine on full thrust!!


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Excellent vids


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

wow...     THAT IS AWESOME!

Great vids, love those Skylines :smokin:


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Thanks a heap for posting up the vids. Great stuff!

Cya O!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Great vids.

Cheers


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

cheers graham

if anyone has videos that need hosted pm me


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Did you get any of my runs Graham or anybody, the sound went on my camcorder...


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Great stuff,

anyone got any more?


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

Excellent vids GrahamM!


----------



## GrahamM (Oct 27, 2003)

Peter said:


> Did you get any of my runs Graham or anybody, the sound went on my camcorder...


I think i have two short clips of you on the handling track. They are not the whole lap though, just the run to the first corner.


----------



## gtst lad (Mar 29, 2003)

Great vids...


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

GrahamM said:


> I think i have two short clips of you on the handling track. They are not the whole lap though, just the run to the first corner.


 They'll do for now Graham! Could you mail them to me at [email protected] please....


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Peter - i have several of your 1/4 miles ... i just need to get them onto the PC. As soon as i'm sorted i'll let you know.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Thanks Daz.


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

GrahamM said:


> New videos added.



Graham....

Do you know what transmission RK Tuning is using?


----------



## GrahamM (Oct 27, 2003)

Peter said:


> They'll do for now Graham! Could you mail them to me at [email protected] please....


I'll do them tomorrow, been a bit busy this week.


----------



## GrahamM (Oct 27, 2003)

Here you go peter. I hope it's your car. Red GTR


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I've got 24 videos sorted ...

RonS offered me some webspace ... but I need to email each file to him. I have 97mb worth of video's, so i don't really fancy sending them 1 by 1.

So, Chris (Fenix2k), i'll bring a cd in to work and take you up on your offer for you to host them for me.


----------



## -[c0Ka|Ne]- (Jan 1, 2004)

The R32 never looked so good


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

GrahamM said:


> Here you go peter. I hope it's your car. Red GTR


Thanks Graham....


----------



## David_Wallis (Aug 12, 2003)

I can host files if needed...

another video of mine..

http://www.wallis2000.co.uk/uploads/d_wallis.wmv

And as for the scooby being too loud to pass an mot.. If you want to be fussy p20spd's car didnt have an mot.. too new to need one  Anyway.. how many people vent their external Wastegates to atmosphere?? I do.. thats an mot fail...

Maybe we should do emmissions tests on the day 

All that matters is a valid piece of paper


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

As promised, my videos are now on-line. MANY MANY thanks to Chris (Fenix2k) for offering to host them on his webspace - much appreciated mate.

The are all Windows Media Video's (WMV's) - sorry MAC owners.


Firstly, Rocket Ronnie - the deserved overall champion. The run including his burnout is a big file (12mb) ... 

Rocket Ronnies fastest run 10.33 

Rocket Ronnies first run - with Burnout 

Rocket Ronnie on a top speed run 


I was dead impressed with Nathans launches ... being RWD i thought this would be a swine to get off the line, but he seemed to perfect it ...

Black Magic 1/4 


Crail - you're car impressed alot of people around me...

CrailLoser 


One of Dave W's runs 


Harry vs - C - . i don't believe Harry was using his Nitrous on this run ... had a problem getting it off the line too ...

Harry vs Chris


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Continued .....

Hugh K's 1st run (I think) 

Keith - shame he had problems 

Howsie vs Nigel Pegg 

Tim in his T88 NUR 

Fuggles 


I can't remember who's R34 this is ... sorry.

R34 GTR 


Peter vs the Golf / Audi 

Peters first 1/4 

RK-Tuning doing a 10.86 

Seahaven EVO vs Skyline


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

NON SKYLINES...

A couple of Porkers ....

Guy in his RUF GT2

Henry in his APP GT2 



CRD Supra doing a top speed run (look out for the flame...)

CRD Supra Fly-by 


CRD Supra 1/4 mile ....  

Gotta love that GOlf / Audi 

RC EVO's quickest run 

Ultima GTR 


If anyone has any problems with them please let me know, as i haven't tried downloading any of them !


----------



## Fenix2k (Feb 14, 2004)

np's Daz!  

And they work!


----------



## MarkFTO (Jun 22, 2002)

excellent videos!


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Peter said:


> Did you get any of my runs Graham or anybody, the sound went on my camcorder...


Check the thread with my pictures, just put a link up to a 110Mb video, several of your launches in there


----------



## black magic (Sep 20, 2003)

top vid`s mate !!!


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Top vids Daz. Have you any of my and my slipping clutch?


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I'll go over my footage Sean and see what I can find. Anything i have i'll send in an email to you (as long as i can keep them below 4mb or NTL won't let me send them !)


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Cheers Daz.


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

Daz said:


> Harry vs - C - . i don't believe Harry was using his Nitrous on this run ... had a problem getting it off the line too ...


Cheers Daz - first run of the day - cleaned out all the crap from the previous nights "flaming" escapades  
Off the line - yes hopeless - more aggression required


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Harry - I missed your later runs ... and i'm sure you got some better launches. Once you got it going it absolutely flew - i just wish i'd seen a few more runs. Are you running it at Santa Pod in October ? I'm hoping to be there .. armed with the vid cam once again.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

October... they'll be alot to film there... including me with my new tripple plate


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Daz, mega mate! :smokin:


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

Daz said:


> Are you running it at Santa Pod in October ?


 Dont know for sure but would like to


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Unfortunately, Chris's provider weren't too pleased at having 2gb's worth of data downloaded from his site in 2 days, so the video's are now off-line. Sorry to those of you who haven't seen them.

Thanks again Chris for hosting them.


----------



## Fenix2k (Feb 14, 2004)

Np's Daz, one of those "small print" issues you never read. Didnt realise they had download bandwidth limits!!! At least we got a few days worth!


----------



## KNGP2104 (Mar 23, 2003)

Hi Daz,

As the downloads have dissapeared will it be possible to email the clip of mine to me please ???


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Nige - the video i have of you is just over 4mb .. and NTL won't let me email anything over 4. Do you have MSN Messenger ? If so, i can send it to you via that.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

To those who've PM'd me requesting their video's, i'll be (hopefully) capturing some more tonight, so i'll be in touch soon about getting them to you).


----------



## KNGP2104 (Mar 23, 2003)

Hi Daz, I am indeed on MSN [email protected]


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Nige - can you get on MSN now ?


----------



## GrahamM (Oct 27, 2003)

I've re-encoded some of the videos that daz posted and hosted them. You can find them here http://www.fordrs.nildram.co.uk/TOTB3/Daz


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Nice one graham. When i did them in Windows movie maker they were about that size - but they were naff quality. What settings do you use to keep the quality up ? I haven't got that encoder s/ware either


----------



## GrahamM (Oct 27, 2003)

Windows Movie Maker doesn't give you many encoder options, try Windows Media Encoder 9 from microsoft, it's free to download. If i use Windows Movie Maker, then i just edit the DV and output again as DV and use Windows Media Encoder to make the final wmv files.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Graham, can you let me know what options you choose when you are encoding directly from video camera and when you are re-encoding a video that's already made ?

There appear to be a LOAD of different options and i'm really impressed with the qualuty you get on your video's and the file sizes.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Ah, when i use it, it just crashes !! Good start that !


----------



## GrahamM (Oct 27, 2003)

Daz said:


> Ah, when i use it, it just crashes !! Good start that !


It doe's that sometimes, hopefully microsoft will fix it. 

I use 384x288 resolution. You don't need to change that many options really, just the video bitrate and audio bitrate, i use 800kbps for video and 48kbit mono for audio.


----------



## rx-ion (Aug 12, 2004)

bugger me i realy want 1 now how the **** can ppl put up with that supras lag on contry roads


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Finally had some success with Encoder - it didn't crash.

Graham, thanks for those settings, i'll give the other video's a go in the next day or two and then email then to Howsie and Co. as promised.


----------

